
Observability Pipelines at Kubecon - smithclay
https://monitoring2.substack.com/p/observability-pipelines-at-kubecon
======
the_monocle
Do you guys think the whole kubernetes ecosystem is a huge bubble or u think
its here to last? Recently I started to apply jobs and the pay a kubernetes
centered startup offered me was just insane.

~~~
gdsdfe
It seems to have become the defacto even though it's complex

~~~
p_l
The problem is more that it is actually simple. And that simplicity allowed
the creation of more and more things, all building on the simple frameworks,
that work somewhat the same way. In a world where rarely do we enjoy fitting
in one or two machines, and where there's a lot of moving bits to handle, that
commonality, that Operating System for Data Center, is a godsend.

And "simple" is not the same as "easy". K8s is a classic example of complexity
arising from simple system, as there are pretty much two major algorithm ideas
in the whole thing (blackboard multi agent system and OODA loop controllers).

